# OSHA Regulations require Disposible Diapers?



## Bonawich (Jul 1, 2004)

According to my local YMCA, OSHA regulations require them to turn away children wearing cloth diapers from their child care.







: Anyone know whether this is true and/or have a citation? Thanks,

Nicole


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

what state ru in?


----------



## norcalmommy (May 4, 2004)

I thought OSHA is federal- shouldn't matter what state???


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

yes osha is federal


----------



## Bonawich (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm in North Carolina.

- Nicole


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm calling shenanigans.

Look up hazmats and solid waste (removal) and that sorta stuff to see the "rules" on waste removal and bathroom facilities. I think OSHA only states stuff like don't put food in the bathrooms, have a certain number of toilets and bathrooms available, don't pee/poo in a non bathroom designated area, and that kinda stuff. I could be wrong (not gonna sit here and search OSHA), but I'd LOVE to see what regulations they're talking about.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's what that article that was just linked to says about cloth...

"When cloth diapers are used, dispose of the solid waste contents in toilets before placing the diapers in a proper soiled diaper receptacle; and
Provide handwashing sinks adjacent to the diaper changing tables."

So, it certainly doesn't suggest you can't use cloth...

It seems to be refferring to this section of the OSHA standards...
See 45 CFR 1304.22(e)(1)(i) and 1304.22(e)(5) about diapering sanitation and hygiene procedures.


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

okay I am going though osha regs now, and the only thing I can find so faar deal with adult sanitation

although in NC it is possible that childcare providers accept cd (i am not saying anything sepcific about the ymca just nc regs in general)

under section .2800 of the North Carolina Environmental Code:
"
(d) When cloth diapers are used, the diaper changing area shall be located proximate to a toilet room or flush-rimmed sink. History Note: Authority G.S. 110-91; Eff. July 1, 1991; Amended Eff. April 1, 1999; February 1, 1995.

(f) Caregivers may dispose of feces in diapers in the toilet, but shall not rinse soiled cloth diapers, or training pants or clothes. Soiled cloth diapers, training pants or clothes shall be sent to a diaper service or placed in a tightly closed plastic bag or other equivalent container approved by the Department and sent daily to the child's home to be laundered.

"
http://www.deh.enr.state.nc.us/ehs/C...n_CC_Rules.PDF

Don't flame me I am not sure exactly what jurisdiction ymca is under or whatever

still looking at osha


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I used to work at the YMCA's daycare department, and cloth diapers were allowed. This was in Canada though - but I'm replying cause it was a YMCA....


----------



## Bonawich (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks beautiful women!

I did an OSHA search and couldn't come up with anything myself...I know that some licensed daycares take cloth diapers, so I figured that the Y made this up - I will have to call and challenge them. I'll let you know what happens.

Holli - I'm in Orange County - looking at joining the Chapel Hill-Carrboro Y. We should definitely do some cloth diaper education around here - not to mention start a retail store









- Nicole


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

If you were to set up the diapers with flushable liners (Kushies brand, etc), and provide your own pail that you take home daily, I don't see what their objection could be.

Darshani


----------



## barbncrew (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm really







: If the feces is supposed to be flushed from a sposie - as it clearly states on the pkg - how is it that different to use cloth? Still dump the feces (or really if mom doesn't mind leave it for her) in the toilet, then drop the diaper in a wet bag provided by the parent or w/sposie drop in the garbage. What is _really_ the difference here?


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

That sounds ridiculous, I'd ask them to show you that regulation in writing, but someone already suggested that...I just want in on the discussion.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

AJ goes to the Y daycare 2 days a week for about an hour. I never mentioned he was in cloth, but if they look in his bag it's pretty obvious. They've never changed him so I don't know, but I just wanted to say it's not an issue here.


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barbncrew*
I'm really







: If the feces is supposed to be flushed from a sposie - as it clearly states on the pkg - how is it that different to use cloth? Still dump the feces (or really if mom doesn't mind leave it for her) in the toilet, then drop the diaper in a wet bag provided by the parent or w/sposie drop in the garbage. What is _really_ the difference here?

As a former sposie user I never knew you were supposed to flush the solid waste. Honestly do you read every tiny paragraph of small print on packages? Most people dont. I can tell you everyone I know who uses sposies throws the poop in the garbage. I used to too!









As to the YMCA, the Y in my area has no problem with CD's. Of course they've never changed dd. I change her right before I drop her off and she's only there for 1 1/2 hours. Call and challenge them. Either they are mistaken or they simply don't want to deal with cd's that they perceive to be more work.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barbncrew*
I'm really







: If the feces is supposed to be flushed from a sposie - as it clearly states on the pkg - how is it that different to use cloth? Still dump the feces (or really if mom doesn't mind leave it for her) in the toilet, then drop the diaper in a wet bag provided by the parent or w/sposie drop in the garbage. What is _really_ the difference here?

So true!! But obviously they throw it all away....UGH!!


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonawich*
Thanks beautiful women!

I did an OSHA search and couldn't come up with anything myself...I know that some licensed daycares take cloth diapers, so I figured that the Y made this up - I will have to call and challenge them. I'll let you know what happens.

Holli - I'm in Orange County - looking at joining the Chapel Hill-Carrboro Y. We should definitely do some cloth diaper education around here - not to mention start a retail store









- Nicole

Tell them to give you the exact regulation (Code of Fed. Regs.) or statute (state or federal). I would be VERY interested to know this... because I don't think there is anything out there that states an outright no on this.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barbncrew*
I'm really







: If the feces is supposed to be flushed from a sposie - as it clearly states on the pkg - how is it that different to use cloth? Still dump the feces (or really if mom doesn't mind leave it for her) in the toilet, then drop the diaper in a wet bag provided by the parent or w/sposie drop in the garbage. What is _really_ the difference here?

In my day care there is no toliet in the infant/ toddler room. They would have to carry the diaper accross the center to the 3 yr old room! or to the common room. They do not flush, I also do not send cloth, I can't afford the day care in my area that does accept cloth


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nurse131*
Either they are mistaken or they simply don't want to deal with cd's that they perceive to be more work.

I'm sure this is more of the issue, they just dont WANT to do it, so they are throwing regulations around to try to get out of it. If my baby sitter doesn't want to do it I wont push it on them (for example my MIL!) if you still want to use cloth I say just go somewhere else if you're not up for a fight.
Personally I didn't fight and my son wears sposies at day care, the day care that I found that will use cloth costs 50.00 more a week, plus can not pick up my dd from school, so I'd have to have my kids in different day cares.

Oooohhhh to be able to be a SAHM!!


----------



## buzzjen (Mar 8, 2004)

My DS is not currently in cloth, but we did use cloth at some points. In NC, I believe the regulations state that there are ways of handling cloth diapers if the child care facility CHOOSES to accept them. There are no regulations that they must accept children in cloth. We've had DS in two different day cares, and neither accepted cloth. The only one we investigated that did was one attached to NCSU. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, but that is how I understood the laws in NC. (And they're state laws, not federal).


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

I have not sent DS to a Y but he has been at two national-chain type day care centers and both have used cloth because I told them that he was allergic to sposies (slightly true) and under the ADA they have to accommodate that. One asked for a dr. note and the other took my word for it.

They use only AIOs and I provide a diaper genie that they put the soiled ones in--poop and all just like a sposie--and I take the whole genie home daily to wash. We haven't had any trouble.


----------

